# Mon PB ne s'allume plus....



## corbuu (26 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir

malchance...?
Je travaillais sur mon deuxieme PB quand le clavier s'est mis à ne plus repondre. Comme si l'ordi était gelé (mac os x). J'ai tenté un hard reboot en maintenant le bouton on/off du PB appuyé pendant 5 secondes....mais rien, impossible d'etaindre mon PB.

J'ai alors debranché mon secteur, et j'ai enlevé la batterie. Là, ça l'a coupé sec.

Et maintenant, impossible de le ralumer, j'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton ON, ca ne fait strictement rien.

Je vois que le voyant du cable secteur s'allume pour montrer qu'il est bien chargé, tout comme normalement....

Docteur, comment rallumer mon PB svp???? un autre moyen qu'avec le bouton?


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2006)

corbuu a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> malchance...?
> Je travaillais sur mon deuxieme PB quand le clavier s'est mis à ne plus repondre. Comme si l'ordi était gelé (mac os x). J'ai tenté un hard reboot en maintenant le bouton on/off du PB appuyé pendant 5 secondes....mais rien, impossible d'etaindre mon PB.
> ...





Bonsoir.
Ca ressemble fort à un problème matériel, j'ai bien peur qu'une "astuce" ne suffise pas.


----------



## corbuu (29 Novembre 2006)

Arg.....
bon....ca sent le retour à l'apple store alors.

Merci de votre aide quand meme.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

Et tu as fait le reset PMU ? sinon si le PMU ne marche pas : enlever la batterie et l'alim et appuyer qq instants sur le bouton de demarrage... Ca peut faire des merveilles


----------



## corbuu (3 Décembre 2006)

arg !!!!

Je n'avais pas vu le message ci dessus....
Je suis allé à l'apple store et le 'Genius' as fait un reset PMU (Ctrl + Alt + Shift + power) et....mon ordi à redemarré !!!!


il m'a dit que ca arrivait souvent aux ordi qui viennent de se faire reparer...

Bref, merci à vous


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Décembre 2006)

Ou m&#234;me enlever la batterie, l'alim et d&#233;charger la machine des courants restants, &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; "ressuscit&#233;" des machines qui faisaient mauvaise mine  c'est des petits gestes bons &#224; conna&#238;tre au cas o&#249;... 

Il m'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; que la batterie de mon portable bouge dans le transport et que la machine de s'allume plus... Dans ces cas le reset PMU et celui cit&#233; ci-dessus sont extraordinaires


----------

